# Just Thinking



## Beez617 (May 15, 2004)

There’s always that outsider isn’t there? Who’s that kid over there that’s always sitting alone, being ignored by the rest of the world? Or there, where his lunch money is being stolen, because he can be taken advantage of. Lastly, what about that kid that’s always getting beaten up because he looks different than everyone else? The question is why? How come there are teenagers committing suicide because they feel ignored or unloved? The reason is peer pressure.

My friend in another class wrote about peer pressure in his personal essay, which spoke the god’s honest truth. There are people in this school in particular, who are so judgmental, that they could tear down and destroy someone’s confidence and emotions. But the question once again is why they do it. Some make it out to be a joke, as others would do anything to watch someone breakdown and cry. The do it out of pure pleasure. 

There are some people, such as teachers and those egotistical jerks that are completely oblivious to it all. If for example, teachers have no idea what’s going on about peer pressure, they either don’t care, oblivious, or put under a spell to ward them off and deal with other things. It’s probably because the kids that judge one another are putting on an act, so the teachers would never suspect them. And unfortunately, it usually works.

The jerks that think they’re God and almighty are the ones who “strut their stuff” are the ones that should be held responsible. They are role models to a lot of people; however, those who attempt to seek their attention are ignored, made a fool of, or devastated by the realizations that they can never be “just like him”. 

But isn’t there that one rule that every one of them is forgetting? What about treating everyone equally, no matter what? Was that thrown out the window when popularity became the “new thing” in sixth grade? Probably… no, definitely! 

When I see someone being bothered by one of them, I could either a) do say something about it, b) keep the anger in, or c) walk away. Now, if I’m supposed to be the bigger person, aren’t I supposed to walk over and say something? Hell yes! I have no problems with confrontations with anyone, no matter how much I am berated in the future. I was raised to stand up for my principals and what I believe in, and if anyone in the right in mind says something to someone, they’re going to hear my mouth run, especially if it’s one of my friends. Then, you won’t hear the end of me. 

This is strange though. Never have I felt so strongly about this, until my friend wrote about it for one of his entries for language arts.

From this, I have a goal. Even if it’s not for me, I want everyone to strive for this. Teachers shouldn’t think that everything is all right, because if you sit down with someone, and ask what’s going on, the one thing they’ll complain about it will be another person. Other students shouldn’t be intimidated by others who only think that they’re much better. They should stand up for what they believe in and not have to put up with anything like that.


You are free to do what you want with this. What I would like most of all, is feedback on whether you can somehow relate to it all.

-Beez


----------



## SeraphOma (May 29, 2004)

*I'd be the victim but gosh darnit I'd try my best to come out on top!* :evil:


----------

